# :
C     1  2004 

                   -   .

    8  1997 . N 828 "       ,        " (   25  1999 ., 5  2001 ., 22  2002 .)  . 2         31  2003 .          .

 ,  1  2004          ,          , ,    .          -            .

        .            ,     ,    .    :           .   - ,  31  2003               :    ,          .        .

   ,           .   ,       .           -        -  ,        36% .    -    2001 :      .            46  ,   .

     , ,   .     -        ,        .     ,    ,     .            78  .

*  :* http://www.klerk.ru//law?1755

----------


## JonnyDep

:
    1997      ,         1991      .      , ,  1997 ,     . 
         ,     1992 ,      . ,    ,     , ,   ,  (    )   . 
     3000     ,       ,    ,  ..... ,   ?????

----------


## JonnyDep

,    ::

----------


## stas

*JonnyDep*,   -   .

----------

...   ,           ...      ...          ... ...
 ,           ,   :   (   )  ... ,     ,    (       ).   ...        .          ,      ...     ...        ,   ... 
...

----------


## JonnyDep

> ...


 -  



> JonnyDep,   -   .


   ,  -     (  , )

----------


## stas

*JonnyDep*,      .    -    ,     .

----------


## JonnyDep

,    ...

----------


## TeaPot

:
           . ( ,    ,   ).           .    ? 
     - . ,     ,        .     -     . ,  ...

----------


## stas

-    :Smilie: .

----------


## TeaPot

? ( ,  ,   )

----------


## stas

,   .
  (   )        :      ,     ,   .      ,       . (, ,   ,   ,        -  ,        /.)

         ,      -    .

----------


## TeaPot



----------

,      ???          (  ,  )????  .....

----------


## stas

-   /.

----------

!  :     ,    ,     ,       1992    ,          .                    ,        ? !

----------


## stas

- ...   ,   ,        ,  .       .

----------


## 3070

!       .      .          .        (   ).          45?      ,     ,      -    5 .   -  ! .

----------


## stas

*3070*,  :       ,         ?

----------


## 3070

> *3070*,  :       ,         ?


 ,        ,    .       -    -   .       -      .        2003      - , -     .    (     -         2003  2009   ""   .     ,  ,   ,       5 ?      ,     (!)              ,        .    -  .   .   -   .         45  -         .  , ,    100 ,   . ,      !

----------


## stas

*3070*, ,     ,      .   ,      .

----------


## 3070

> *3070*, ,     ,      .   ,      .


Vot shto otvetili v konsulstve: 

       ,       .    .             .     . 
     ,              -      ,       (  ). 16.06.09 20:32 rusbar

----------

